
Motoko, a programming language for building directly on the internet - bartkappenburg
https://stackoverflow.blog/2020/08/24/motoko-the-language-that-turns-the-web-into-a-computer/?cb=1
======
Muriuki
Nice. It may be the future of internet software

------
Muriuki
Nice

